# Neue Plattform ONLIVE (Box),Fluch oder Segen?



## groundhouse (4. April 2009)

Auf der diesjährigen GDC (Games Devloper Conference),wurde zum ersten mal die neue Plattform ONLIVE vorgestellt. Diese soll es ermöglichen via. Stream komplette Games mit einer kleinen unscheinbaren BOX zu spielen.Voraussetzungen sind lediglich eine Internetverbindungen und ein TV,wobei die Internetverbindung mindesten eine 5mbit sein sollte. Funktionieren sollte das wie folgt,auf sogenannten Serverfarmen (des Unternehmens) stehen Hochleistungsrechner/Server,auf denen schon bestimmte Games installiert sind.Diese werden dann auf Abruf per Bildübertragungssignal an die Box gesendet,und dann auf das TV. Dank ausgeklügelter Komprimierungstechnik,werden diese Daten in einer ordentlichen Qualität (ohne laags,ruckler,etc..) auf das TV gestreamt.In Zukunft bräuchte man also weder einen PC,noch einen Monitor um Spiele zu spielen. 

mehr dazu hier: OnLive: Games On Demand 
hier das Video: Gametrailers.com - OnLive - GDC 09: Debut Tech Interview Part 1 

Die Vorzüge dieser neuen Plattform liegen also auf der Hand!?. Unternehmen wie zb, Elektronic Arts oder Ubisoft können den Vertrieb komplett über diese Plattform abwickeln.Kosten für die CD-Pressungen,wie eigene Vertriebskosten (Zwischenhändler),entfallen komplett.Raubkopieren wird nicht mehr möglich sein,so wie das Hacken (cheaten) der diversen Games.Lästige,klobige,grafikhunrige PC´s sind Geschichte!(was Games anbelangt),dank der kleinen Box,usw..  Augenscheinlich gibts es absolut keine Nachteile..doch da täuscht man sich gewaltigt!. Sollte dieses Projekt nämlich für Games Schule machen,wird es sicherlich nicht all zu lange dauern,bis dies für die komplette Software gilt.Man könnte allso in naher Zukunft alles (wircklich alles) über Serverfarmen machen. Die komplette Kontrolle (Schäuble würde es freuen) wäre also garantiert.Ich könnte smir sogar vorstellen das diese Serverfarmen von Steuergeldern (Staaten) gesponsort werden,um letztends auch darauf Einfluss zu nehmen.Das komplette Internet wäre somit für den Staat überwach und kontrollierbar.Von den wirtschaftlichen Folgen kann ich mir im Moment gar kein Bild machen,deswegen schreibe ich auch erstmal nix darüber. Ich könnte noch eine Menge mehr dazu schreiben,allerdings fehlt mir (nach einer langen Nacht) einfach der Nerv dazu    

http://www.groundhouse.de/nolive.jpg


Gruß ground


----------

